

[Critique wanted on Resume/CV] I want to apply for any programming-job. - wingerlang

.. But I have <i>mostly</i> games in my showcase.<p>I have never written a resume or CV before (I have never had to search for a job before) so I am not sure if what I've done is okay.<p>I started with a template but I think it looks alright.<p>I have the resume and CV (is that a CV?) together, the resume is on page one and by itself it looks like this: http://imgur.com/70LHo [1]<p>The rest of the pages is more details of the work, some pictures and info. There are also extra projects that are not on the resume.<p>The PDF can be seen here: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/6084360/%3Ar%3Aesume/Resume-CV-JonathanWingerLang%20copy.pdf[2]<p>Or a picture of every page can be seen here (uglier): http://i.imgur.com/rgXlh.jpg [3]<p>Now I will be looking for any kind of programming-work, but my PDF has got mostly games in it. Is that okay? What would a "normal" software company think if I hand in my CV and there is mostly games shown? Shall I remove the (or some) games when applying to such companies?<p>Shall I send the first page (the resume) by itself or is it okay to send the whole package, or both as different files.<p>Anything (or everything <i>gulp</i>) that I shall change in the document?
======
JoachimSchipper
> I want to apply for any programming-job.

I'm confused. You've done enough cool stuff that you don't need to despair at
your prospects of finding _any_ job, and your CV suggests that you actually
enjoy doing some things that people demonstrably pay money for [1]. Why not
narrow your search a bit?

That has the added benefit that there are much better answers to more
specialized questions, say "how do I find a job doing data visualization?";
possible answers include "talk to the people you did that assistantship with"
and "find some companies in that industry that you'd like to work for, send
them a CV".

[1] It's debatable whether games fall in this category.

------
drothlis
Interesting CV. It's very different from most (in a good way).

Games is not a problem. It's expected for a new graduate that most experience
will be projects such as those. You have more projects to show than most
graduate CVs I see; this is a strong plus.

I'd like to see links to your code; the screenshots don't tell me much. (I
look for tidy, well-documented code; it shows conscientiousness.)

On the first page I would like to see clickable links to the website for each
project/product you worked on (and to source code if possible). Perhaps the
whole CV would work better as a single page (or two) with links to your
website for each project.

I don't know the official meanings of the words, but to me "Resume" and "CV"
are the same thing.

Nitpicks: Some slightly awkward grammar & hyphenation on the first page. The
formatting in the "Skills" section is a bit weird. Include a country code in
your phone number.

If you're interested in a permanent position in London, send me an email (see
my profile).

~~~
wingerlang
Hey, thanks a lot. I will definitely try to get the source code for each
project up on github and include links to those. Kind of hard though because I
just went on (working) holiday in Australia.

For me resume is like my first page, and a CV is more meaty information, so I
tried a mix between the two.

A website will definitely be good, but right now, as I said, I am on "holiday"
and just got a new computer so I have not yet settled into it - therefor I
went with google docs.

And regarding a position, that is a wonderful thing to hear! I am however just
now in Australia so it is (for now) not possible. I will keep it in my notes
though, London is a nice place.

------
avnerner
Personally, when I was a manager and going over CV's, I liked it when a person
would add a title in the form of "Looking for xyz". Where the statement is not
generic and is actually aiming at what you want to do. If there is more than
one such thing you'd be happy to be hired for, put aside these statements and
just updated the CV before sending it based on the specific job offer.

------
helen842000
I wouldnt send the whole 11 pages unless they specifically asked for examples
of work, screenshots etc. That can be your full CV.

I would use just the first page but edit it so there is a bit more detail on
what you've done, achievements, what size teams you worked in, for how long
etc & your programming skills & interests.

~~~
wingerlang
That was what I though. Thank you for the input.

